# words of endearment



## erin217

Hello

I've heard about book coming out about words of love in all sorts of languages. Its funny that in English we say things like "dear" and "sweetheart" and in French they say "my little cabbage". Do you know any fun phrases and words to do with love - the whole thing from first sight to the pick up and terms of endearment?

Cheers
Erin


----------



## linguist786

In *Gujarati*, parents sometimes cheesily say "maro popat" (my parrot) for endearment to their small children!


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

In french they also have "ma puce" which means "my flea" (it is used from parents to their little girl, or from a guy to his girlfriend), or "mon coeur" = "my heart"

In Italian they say "tesoro" = "treasure"


----------



## Brian P

In Russian "little dove" is often used as a term of endearment.  It is "golubchik" for a male and "golubka" for a female.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

On México we said, Gordita to a woman it measn. Fatty.
Incredible a woman loves to be tols fatty on Mexico


----------



## linguist786

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> On México we said, Gordita to a woman it measn. Fatty.
> Incredible a woman loves to be tols fatty on Mexico


I didn't understand that at all.. especially the last sentence. Can you rephrase it?

edit: I think you meant:

_In Mexico we say "Gordita" to a woman, which means "fatty"._
_It's incredible - a woman loves to be called "fatty" in Mexico._


Blimey.. that _is_ strange!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yess thats what I wanted to say.
Also to your wife you call her vieja (old woman) but it's not an insult.


----------



## Brian P

¡Hola Miguelillo!
 
Permíteme de corregir tus errores:
 
_On__ __In __México we said __say__ ¨Gordita¨ to a woman.It means ¨Fatty¨
__It is __incredible__ that__ a woman loves to be tols __called__ ¨Fatty¨ on __in__ Mexico_
_ _
Tu vecino californiano,
 
Brian


----------



## erin217

I really like the strange ones! There is another Spanish phrase I know is hacer cocos which I think means to flirt! The slang idea is ‘to make eyes’ at someone or ‘to coax’ or ‘to wheedle’ someone around to your point of view. But literally it means ‘to make coconuts’, I think.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

There is one too funny but too vulgar (nasty)
Me traes de nalgas (I have a crunch on you) literraly (You bring me on my buttocks)

Note.- In Mexcio to say Nalgas it's like to say ASS


----------



## erin217

that one is excellent! It made me laugh out loud. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Brian P

A common expression in the USA is, "I have the hots for you!"  This should however be used with discretion as it implies sexual desire.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian, parents sometimes refer to their children by calling them "*puisorii mei*" (my puppies). In Romanian you can also say "*comoara mea*" (my treasure), "*scumpa mea/scumpul meu*" (my precious), "*bibica mea/bibicul meu*" (my baby), "*odor*" (adored one) or "*draga mea/dragul meu*" (my dear). 

"*Min lilla sockerkopp*" (my little sugar cup) was commonly used in Swedish before, but it has started to disappear. Nowadays people usually say "*älskling*" (my personal favourite!  ) which means "_beloved_" or "*min käraste*" (my most loved). 

 robbie


----------



## Miguelillo 87

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> In Romanian, parents sometimes refer to their children by calling them "*puisorii mei*" (my puppies).
> robbie


 
When you're refering to "my puppies" it's puppies as the "children of dogs"


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali*

*amar shona:* my darling (shona means gold)

*amar pran:* my life (literally 'soul')

*amar mon:* my mind (perhaps this is supposed to mean 'I think of you all the time')

*amar dhon:* my wealth


----------



## robbie_SWE

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> When you're refering to "my puppies" it's puppies as the "children of dogs"


 
NOOO! It's a nice way of saying children! Puppies are very sweet and adorable (a nice symbol in Romania).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> NOOO! It's a nice way of saying children! Puppies are very sweet and adorable (a nice symbol in Romania).


I don't ge it. 
I mean you say that puisorri means puppy? Don't you?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> I don't ge it.
> I mean you say that _puisorri_ _puisorii_ means puppy? Don't you?


 
*Puisorii* = plural definite form of "puppy" (puppies). 

Yes, it means puppies. Why is it hard to understand??!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *Puisorii* = plural definite form of "puppy" (puppies).
> 
> Yes, it means puppies. Why is it hard to understand??!!


O.k I get it, sometimes I'm slow it's because I misunderstood some of your posts.
Here on Mexico we will never said to our beloved puppy (cachorro)maybe osita (o), gatita(o) or sth like that never perrita(o) (little bear, little cat, little dog never )


----------



## panjabigator

*Panjabi*
meraa totaa--my great granny called me it all the times...it means "my parrot"
beta--son (but with love)
puttar--son (stereotypically Panjabi term)

this next one is embarressing..my parents call us "boobii" which is short for "mahboob" or "my love."


----------



## robbie_SWE

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> O.k I get it, sometimes I'm slow it's because I misunderstood some of your posts.
> Here on Mexico we will never said to our beloved puppy (cachorro)maybe osita (o), gatita(o) or sth like that never perrita(o) (little bear, little cat, little dog never )


 
Puisorii can also mean small "*baby chickens*" (when they just have hatched). I guess it's a cultural thing (puisorii mostly means "baby chickens"). 

 Robbie


----------



## Confused Linguist

panjabigator said:
			
		

> *Panjabi*
> beta--son (but with love)


 
Beta can also mean child. I learnt it the hard way when I went to a school in New Delhi for the first time. I was put in a class where the other kids were fluent in Hindi, and I could barely understand what they said. Once I walked up to my teacher and asked her in my broken Hindi, "Aap mujhe beta kyun kah rahe hain, beti kyun nahin". (Why don't you call me Beti? I'm a girl.) The whole class burst into laughter at what they thought was a silly question.


----------



## Whodunit

In German, it's usually "Schatz" or "Schätzchen", which mean "treasure" or "little treasure", respectively.


----------



## panjabigator

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> Beta can also mean child. I learnt it the hard way when I went to a school in New Delhi for the first time. I was put in a class where the other kids were fluent in Hindi, and I could barely understand what they said. Once I walked up to my teacher and asked her in my broken Hindi, "Aap mujhe beta kyun kah rahe hain, beti kyun nahin". (Why don't you call me Beti? I'm a girl.) The whole class burst into laughter at what they thought was a silly question.



Oh gosh...main abhi tumhein PM kartaa huun! khush raho beta  What's kind of amusing to me is the fact that you acknowledged gender here...most Bengali's that are learning Hindi (from what Ive gathered) aren't that good.


----------



## aurette

robbie_SWE said:


> NOOO! It's a nice way of saying children! Puppies are very sweet and adorable (a nice symbol in Romania).


 
In Romanian *puisorii mei* means my little chickens, as in "children of the hen"

*pui = chicken*
*pui**şor = *diminutive of *pui*, little chicken

it definitely does not mean puppies, baby dogs


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


erin217 said:


> I've heard about book coming out about words of love in all sorts of languages. Its funny that in English we say things like "dear" and "sweetheart" and in French they say "my little cabbage". Do you know any fun phrases and words to do with love - the whole thing from first sight to the pick up and terms of endearment?



Some common expressions in Dutch (*standard* and _local dialect_):
- _bolleke_ (lit. little ball)
- *zoetje* (_zoeteke) (lit. sweet one)_
- _chouke_ (from French chouchou, but very common in Antwerp... awright, that's your cabbage!! )
- *schatje* (lit. little treasure)
- *hartediefje* (lit. little thief of my heart)

Some less common stuff (though I hear them once in a while)
- *draakje* (lit. my little dragon)
- _pitouke_ (from French(?))

Less friendly expressions:
- *mijn halve trouwboek* (lit. half of my wedding booklet)
- _die van ongs _(lit. the one from us, my wife)
- _dee van ongs_ (for the husband)

In Persian:
- gol-e man: my flower
- *djigar(-e man): (my) liver (!!)*
- asal-e man: my honey


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian's most notable word: *jaan*

Insert name here + *jaan* = dear, kind _________

Saludos


----------



## mataripis

In Old Tagalog, it has  more than two words. 1.) Sinta(one and only)  2.) giliw(dearest)   3.) Mahal(true or second option)


----------

